# Alto. compressiceps ID



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)

I got 5 of these guys from a hobbyist and I'm trying to figure out what type they are? The pictures don't do them justice but they do look awesome in person! The person I got them from said the males usually max out around 3.25 inches and the females around 2.25 inches and they prefer shells and barnacles to breed in. In person they look like Tigers with a golden yellow body and get brown to black markings depending on their mood. Anyone have these before? Thanks!


----------



## webbie (Apr 29, 2012)

No expert but they look like gold head comps to me


----------



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)

I've got two more pictures of what I believe are a male and female together. The larger one being the male and these show their color a little better. I was told they were a dwarf but don't look like any Sumbu Shell I've seen? Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Well, pending a 2nd dwarf species, that I am not familiar with, that James mentioned in another post, my guess would be Chaitika Orange Fin."

There might be a 2nd dwarf species that looks like a smaller version of an orange fin - hope to learn more about this soon.


----------



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)

Anyone else with any ideas? I don't think the largest is even 3 inches.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I would go with Chaitika (or other close type) Orange Fin.
Not everyone can grow em like Razzo in tanks. 3" not unusual for adult looking tank raised ones.
I would not try and sell em or young from them as for sure Chaitika Orange Fin, Its not precise as that, at least from me.  

All the best James


----------

